# Annual wellness visit with pneumovax



## PennyG (Aug 3, 2012)

Doctor provided an Annual Wellness Visit along with an Pneumonia vaccine.  We billed G0402, 90732 and G0009.  Medicare is telling us we need a modifier appended to procedure code G0402.  Anyone have any idea which modifier should be appended?  We have tried modifier 25 and they state that is inconsistent with the procedure code.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Aug 3, 2012)

Try rebilling claim w/ mod 59 on G0009


----------



## pineapplelvr (Aug 7, 2012)

was the visit for annual wellness or welcome to medicare? we've never had to use a mod with the G0402, but I'm wondering since you said wellness if you meant to bill the G0438 or G0439?


----------

